# A note from your WorldMark Board of Directors.



## samara64 (May 11, 2020)

Dear fellow WorldMark owners,

As the circumstances surrounding this global crisis continue to evolve, we hope you and your loved ones are staying safe and taking care of one another. Our hearts are with everyone around the world affected by COVID-19.

We are in regular contact with Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, our management company, and support their efforts to prioritize the health and safety of owners, guests, and staff. We are constantly adapting to changes in federal, state, and local guidance, therefore, we encourage you to regularly check your WorldMark owner website for the most up-to-date information. All urgent news and the latest vacation and resort impacts will be communicated there.

Although your resorts are closed for now, small crews are taking advantage of the downtime by deep cleaning suites, completing renovations, and updating amenities — ensuring that your maintenance dues remain hard at work for you.

As this situation improves, we look forward to continuing our regular communications with you, including the Board of Directors newsletter, to share news and information about your club and your vacation options.

This unprecedented event will have a lasting impact, but we will get through it together. When we do, all of us will be able to take comfort in the fact that our WorldMark family will be there to welcome us “home” when the time is right.

We wish you good health and look forward to seeing you again at your favorite WorldMark resorts.

Sincerly,
Your WorldMark Board of Directors


So in other words, do not expert any MF reduction like you got from insurance companies.


----------



## JudyS (May 12, 2020)

I took the high-lighted line the same way you did -- do not expect any reduction in dues. I noted that they said there was a a "smaller crew" working -- presumably, they are paying them less that a full-sized crew.

On the other hand, WM may be giving up Monday Madness, Inventory specials, etc. to make room for the credits expansion they provide. This could cause them a cash loss. However, they have not been very forthcoming with information about credits extension, either.

I had a bunch of cancellation early in the spring due to COVID-19.  These were point that were in expired status. I have been unable to find out whether these points will be extended or not. Right now ,all these are saying is that no point will expire until May 15th -- which is 3 days from now.  An, it's unclear whether that applies to already-expired points.

Disney Vacation Club has already promised a partial rebate on dues.


----------



## samara64 (May 12, 2020)

I called Worldmark to check on my upcoming reservation. They stated that they are delaying the exp to June 15. Nothing should expire by that date.

Also the rep stated, that any credits you have should be able to use it until Dec 31, 2020 even after the 13 Month mark after expiration ie if the credits expired on March 2019 it can be used until Dec 2020.


----------

